# Can anyone ID this plant?



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

looked at ALOT of books today and thought it might be ammannia gracilis but it isnt red in any way obviously...
i saw a picture of stargrass <heteranthera zosterifolia> but the the second picture i saw, it doesnt look like it at all..
stumped


----------



## bensaf (Jun 20, 2005)

Looks like a top cutting of Hygro. Augustifolia to me. I've got some and the veins/color and leaf shape are identical.

Are the undersides of the leaves a silvery color? If so then it's definately the Augustifolia.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

definately looks like hygro... possibily a narrow leaf version..my opinions are either

1)hygrophila corymbosa "angustifolia" 
2)Hygrophila salicifolia
3)Hygrophila angustifolia.. i think this is the same plant as no.1 no??


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It is most likely _Hygrophila corymbosa 'angustifolia''_ (more likely I think) or _H. corymbosa 'Siamensis'_. "H. angustifolia" and "salicifolia" are not valid species.


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

yeah thats exactly what it is...theres no mistaking the vein pattern on the underside of the leaf

thanks hey heres another one....
still not even sure if its full aquatic... but the thing takes ALOT of water it's at least an emerged plant. dont know if you can see in the pics but the stems especially when crushed are just like all water...
i think it may be hemianthus callitrichoides a.k.a. dwarf helzine


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That is definitely not HC. 

Is that something you found or bought?


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

to be honest i found it but not locally.....
i live on this agriculture station and its been here near a hundred years and it was growing in the greenhouse paticularly well near the misting stations where they root cuttings using hydroponics.
its been here so long its just carpeted everywhere. no one knows anymore what it is, where it cam from, if its submergible... i've got some submerged in a glass now... but i thought maybe someone might know...

out heres theres plants from as far away as china... so.. i mean it could literally be anything...


----------

